# Merry Christmas to all from the TasunkaWitko Clan ~



## tasunkawitko (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all from the TasunkaWitko Clan ~








Dear Family and Friends ~

Greetings from our family to yours. We have all had an interesting year and we hope that all of you have, too.

Roger turned 10 in April and started 5th grade in August. He once again enjoyed wrestling during the winter and soccer during the late summer. He has been busy playing and continues to be a wonderful salesman whenever a fundraiser comes up. He definitely could sell snow to an Eskimo. He entered a carved ‘sugar beet’ in the annual sugar beet festival and won a ribbon for it. What the committee doesn’t know is that he actually entered a potato because all the sugar beets where gone.

Bill turned 18 in October and started his senior year in August; he continues with the straight A’s. We believe he wants to go the College of Technology in Butte next year with maybe a degree in some form of engineering. He also is busy raising money for his trip to Washington, D.C. this March and community service for the National Honor Society. He also has been donating blood through the American Red Cross. He also has a part time job at the local Nursing Home.

Micheal turned 20 in June and finished his mechanic training in July. He then started the building program Youth Build in August. He fixed the family’s Ole’ Blue Pickup and shot a nice deer during hunting season. He applied and got into Montana State University-Northern and will start in the fall of 2013 to continue is his diesel mechanic goals.

Josef turned 22 in July and started working at a welding shop for some time. It was only a temporary job and now he started working at the local Nursing Home also. He also had a successful hunting season and shot a nice buck.

Ron continues to work in insurance. He was sent to Billings in March by his company so that he could get his insurance license. He continues to run his various websites and has been featured in a European food magazine. He continues to write and educate wonderful tutorials for cooking. The boys and are often his guinea pigs and we often don’t know what we are eating. We did have oxtail and some other crazy stuff. His smoker was crushed by a mini-tornado that went through Chinook but he was able to replace it and began smoking barbecue and other meats again.

Melissa continues to work as a Regisntered Nurse at the local Nursing Home and continues to love her job and appreciate the older population more and more each day. She also began college again in August. She is going for a degree in Health Care Administration.

We all wish you a Merry Christmas and Blessed New Year.

Love from,

Ron, Melissa, Josef, Micheal, Billy, and Roger


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2012)

Ron I hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## desertlites (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas Ron & family along with a blessed new year.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too Tas!!! And the whole clan too!!!

I was going to try your Pernil recipe this weekend but my fridge went up to 66* yesterday so needless to say that butt went in the trash. I've been thinking about that Pernil ever since I saw your thread on it, so hopefully I'll get my fridge fixed and I can try again!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Ron. I pray that you and your family have a very blessed Christmas.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 21, 2012)

Wishing you and your family a Very Merry Christmas and a Blessed, Happy and Healthy New Year.

All the Best.

Steve


----------

